# My Bentley GT Re-Build



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello All !
Here is my GT re-build, I hope to have her up and running soon.... I am in the engine stage now. Enjoy ! opcorn:

https://www.6speedonline.com/forums/bentley/378611-my-gt-re-build-pictures.html

Anyone with Bentley questions ? I am here to help !
.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Wow! What a project!


----------



## gli30 (Sep 23, 2017)

That's insane! You must have the patience of an angel or something. I can't stand fixing wiring in my '88 Mustang let alone that thing.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

You're a masochist.


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

freedomgli said:


> Wow! What a project!


Thank you !


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

gli30 said:


> That's insane! You must have the patience of an angel or something. I can't stand fixing wiring in my '88 Mustang let alone that thing.





SebTheDJ said:


> You're a masochist.


Gli30, Thank you !

SebTheDJ, Somewhat.....:laugh:


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey ya'll,

I'm wondering how many Bentley engines can fit in a VW GTI VR6. 

Who has the answer to that question? And I'll tell you why later on why I asked that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello All,
Long awaited updates here.

Sorry for the long absence, she (the B) took a break for a while while I researched and found a beautiful very low mileage 2011 Bentley GT Supersports engine/transmission package, more about that at the bottom. 😀

But along the way I installed the NAIM sub box, amplifier, tweeters, etc for the sound system.

I also drilled the hole in the rear quarter panel to add the power lift and close bootlid motor, switch, and hinge.

All can be seen on my rebuild thread.

Infotainment head unit researched and updated to 2010 DVD NAV drive, and the NAIM for Bentley system












Vacuum lines at the firewall behind the steering rack.







Bootlid lubricant.






First fire up with Supersports engine ECU'S and IMMO kicked in.






Second fire up with 2006 7.1.1 ECU'S no IMMO kicking in, but only 1 throttle body working because of differences in wiring.









Bentley GT Rebuild Second fire up of Supersports engine with original 2006 ECU'S, no IMMO fault.


Firing up the 2010 Supersports engine with 2006 non Supersports twin ecu's, no IMMO kicking in, so engine runs, but 2006 vs. 2010 ecu's have different pinout...




youtu.be





After I researched and did some coding of the 2010 Supersports engine ECU'S, she's ALIVE !

Bentley GT Rebuild She's Alive !!

A quick walk around.

Bentley GT Rebuild A quick walk around


Brake master cylinder leaking....

Bentley GT Rebuild Brake Fluid.... Leak

Bentley GT front passenger seat, seat belt swapping.

Bentley GT Seat Belt Change


One last fire up before installing the full AWE custom Supersports exhaust system.

Bentley GT Rebuild Last Fire Up Before Installing The Rest Of The AWE Exhaust


AWE exhaust system installed.

Bentley GT Rebuild - AWE-Tuning Custom Bentley GT Supersports Exhaust

First time pulling out under her own power since Hurricane Sandy !!

Bentley GT Rebuild first time since Hurricane Sandy !


Enjoy !

Johnny


----------



## Reeky007 (Dec 31, 2021)

Johnny GT W12 TT said:


> Hello All !
> Here is my GT re-build, I hope to have her up and running soon.... I am in the engine stage now. Enjoy ! 🍿
> 
> My GT re-build in pictures !! - 6SpeedOnline - Porsche Forum and Luxury Car Resource
> ...


Hey Johnny, would you have any suggestions with my issues? Sorry to ask, but you seem to have your head around the GT more than anyone.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## JeffFS (8 mo ago)

Johnny GT W12 TT said:


> Hello All !
> Here is my GT re-build, I hope to have her up and running soon.... I am in the engine stage now. Enjoy ! 🍿
> 
> My GT re-build in pictures !! - 6SpeedOnline - Porsche Forum and Luxury Car Resource
> ...


I have a Bentley question - your input is most appreciated. I have a 2015 Flying Spur W12. I can’t get the Homelink to program to my new garage door opener, but it worked perfectly with the old opener. Any suggestions? Is it time for a new car?


----------

